# Rendering Beef Fat



## SlaterCreek (Nov 28, 2009)

First wanted to say Hi. I've been around for a year or so but just recently registered. We live in Northern Colorado. We have 4 children, youngest is 21 and recently married. Two Grand Children so far and more on the way I'm sure.
Onto my question...
I renderd some beef fat from a brisket I recently trimmed. What are the best uses for rendered beef fat? We only did a trial run and have about a cup so far, but before doing anymore we would like to learn the value of it and the best uses.
Thanks, 
SlaterCreek


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Brown cubes of venison or beef in the fat, then make a stew or real meat chili.

Roll the meat in flour and seasonings first and then add water after the meat is browned. It will make a nice rich gravy.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Use beef fat (rendered, it is called "tallow") as you would butter in some recipes. Use it as cooking oil. It makes good pie crusts.
There is some adjusting and experimenting to be done but it is a valuable culinary commodity. Tallow also makes serviceable stick candles.
It can be used as a metal finish and lubricant in certain blacksmithing and metalworking operations.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

You can use it in anything you would use lard or shortening for. You can make soap with it too.

How did you render it? I just toss the fat in some water and boil it. When it cools you can lift the fat off. The more times you do this the whiter it will be. Also I strain it through clean pantyhose (or knee high nylons).


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

It is absolutely THE BEST for homemade potato chips!


----------



## SlaterCreek (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. Like I said this is the first time I have done this so I have a couple more questions 
What do you mean by this statment? - 
The more times you do this the whiter it will be.

I assume the best way to store this over time is in a refrigerator or a cool place?

Is making candels out of the tollow hard to do?

Thanks In Advance

SlaterCreek


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Well I boil my fat/tallow. 
The fat will collect on the top of the water like a Frisbee (someone on HT said and it fits)
Pull that off, and do it again if you want it really white looking like shortening.

I either refrigerate it, freeze it, or pour it in a canning jar and put a lid on it. The heat helps it to seal.

Sorry I can't help you with the candle thing - I've never made one.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Make the candles like you would with softer wax.
Tallow is stiff enough to make a stick candle, but you might want to make it a little thicker than regular so it doesn't burn down too fast.

We store our tallow just like Granny, above.


----------



## SlaterCreek (Nov 28, 2009)

O.K thanks for the information. I actually just turned on my cast iron skillet on low and let the tallow cook out of the fat chunks. DW started eating the "cracklins" I think they are called, she wants me to cook some more down. 
Again,
Thanks for the Reply's


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's an interesting (IMHO) link for rendering fat. And for clarifying rendered fat. Same principle to get whiter fat. Plus, you can use it to clarify any kind of used cooking fat or oil. http://www.grandpappy.info/wclarify.htm

Tallow Candles:
http://www.ehow.com/how_2311987_make-tallow-candles.html
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soapmakingoils/ss/rendertallow.htm

Hope this helps.
Lee


----------

